# Weird first period after D&C



## AlannaB

I was wondering if anyone else has experienced this. I had a D&C March 9th, never had any red blood but spotted for a little over two weeks afterward. Then I had another two and a half weeks of nothing at all. I counted my cycle from the day of the D&C. On day 32 I started getting light brown spotting. Prior to getting pregnant, it was normal for me to spot 2 days before my period started full on. 

Well, I spotted for 2 days, then had darker brown and put in a tampon. But I didn't really need it, and red blood never started. It tapered off, then I had 2 days of extremely light spotting. Now today I'm back to rust colored blood. 

I guess I'm confused about what to do on my chart and whether this counts. It's _something_, but I have been spotting a week and have yet to get actual red blood. Did this happen to anyone else, and am I still waiting for an "official" period? I want to start trying next week, but I don't know how to time anything. I do have OPKs, but at this point I'm not even sure when to start using them. :wacko:

Edited to add that I have had NO usual period symptoms or cramps.


----------



## lovewithin

hey hon, i was thinking about you today and remembering you were the 1st one to post sth positive about this entire experience back in the mc support group :) 
to me this sounds more like an ovulation bleeding then like a period. i had a d&c done a day before you, i had a light bleeding for 8 days and my af came 28 days after the d&c. it started like black/dark brown spotting, then like a black-dark brown flow, and then it hit the bright red and wow... it was the heaviest period i have ever had in my life, it lasted 6 days but in the 1st 3 i bled out what i normally would bleed in 3 full cycles. tampon was of no use, and i was also told not to use it the 1st cycle, and it got so heavy i was changing 1 pad each 1 - 1.5 hours. 

doctors told me to expect anything from the 1st post d&c period and told me the brown stuff is old blood coming out.
i did start taking a herbal remedy 20 days after my d&c and af came exactly 28 days after it. i don't know if this was due to the tea i am drinking, as my cycle was usually shorter then 28.

i wish your body recovers asap and that u get your little sticky healthy bean asap!


----------



## AlannaB

Hey! Yeah, I am still positive, and I feel great... 

Go figure, after I posted this I finally got some red blood this afternoon. It doesn't seem heavy though. (Yet.) I guess everyone's different. I feel safe going ahead and calling this Cycle Day 1...after a 37 day cycle-- eek!

For a while I was drinking raspberry leaf tea. And taking a female herbal formula. I should probably get back to it.


----------



## lovewithin

:))) yaaay!!

and yeps it could be a good idea to start taking those again, herbal remedies work but u gotta be constant with them! :)


----------

